# GAME THREAD: Portland Trail Blazers vs. Los Angeles Lakers



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

<center><font size=5><font color=red>Portland Trail Blazers</font> 
*VS* 
<font color=purple>Los Angeles Lakers</font></font></center>

<center>4-13-03
TV: ABC
12:30 pm PST

 *<font color=red>VS</font>*  </center> </center>
<center>

_*Main Matchup*_
 *VS* 

 *VS* 
 *VS* 

*X-Factor:**
Zach Randolph*
</center>
<center><font color=red>*Portland (48-31) Los Angeles (48-31)*</font></center>

*Click on the pictures up above to access more information on the players and teams involved in the game.*


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Wow we could seriously get our a**es handed to us on national tv the way we have been playing + no Pip.


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

*well...*

ya never know... basketball is funny sometimes!!:shy: Statistically, what are we looking at here, would a win be good for us? As far as I'm concerned, you've gotta go out trying to win every game, and dag gummit, a win over LA is ALWAYS sweet and would be a great confidence booster!!


PS - Dmoney - I like the De La Soul quote on your sig :yes:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I would like everyone to think back to last year's double OT win - after Pip was ejected in the 1st half and then fans threw the "ugly-a$$" (according to Rasheed Wallace) Bill Walton dolls all over the floor. The date - April 14, 2002.

They made us believe again going into the playoffs and then got swept. By no means, do I think Sunday has a pre-determined outcome.

By the way, if anyone is considering boycotting the game - last year's game was one of the best I have ever seen!


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

*hey*

so do u think it'd be easy to get some tix to the game if I went up there?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: well...*



> Originally posted by <b>stupendous</b>!
> ya never know... basketball is funny sometimes!!:shy: Statistically, what are we looking at here, would a win be good for us? As far as I'm concerned, you've gotta go out trying to win every game, and dag gummit, a win over LA is ALWAYS sweet and would be a great confidence booster!!
> 
> 
> PS - Dmoney - I like the De La Soul quote on your sig :yes:


Gotta love the old school sig, plusI find it funny as hell:yes:


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

I am off to the game now.

No Dale Davis.

No Ruben Patterson.

No Scottie Pippen.

Lakers healthy. Lakers on a tear lately.

Blazers faltering.

This could get real ugly.

I would actually be satisfied with a respectable showing, no T's by Bonzi or Sheed, the Lakers up by less than 10 with 5 minutes to go and Shaq hitting 6 out of his last 8 FTs and Kobe needing to hit several really tough shots to hold them off.

Is that too much to ask for??

Am I aiming too low??


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Let us know if the protesters showed or not!!! I am curious!


----------



## brewmaster (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Masbee</b>!
> 
> No Dale Davis.
> 
> ...


You're absolutely correct. Could get very ugly.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Yeah, this can get real ugly today. The way the Lakers are playing, and how were playing, we get get our a$$es handed to us on National TV :sigh: Well, I look foward to see Zach Randolph abuse LA's weak 4 spot:grinning:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

i'm guessing they'll spend most of the game not even mentioning that Pippen, our best player, is out.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Wallace needs to go for 40


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

UGH, Rashad: "the blazers are one of the most dangerous teams in the league."

We were labeled that the entire time in the mid 90s

i hate that term


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Portland up early but I can tell already...

it's going to be a long game.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> UGH, Rashad: "the blazers are one of the most dangerous teams in the league."
> 
> We were labeled that the entire time in the mid 90s
> ...


well, I don't know about you, but I'm not sure I'd like to meet Ruben Patterson or Zach Randolph in a dark alley.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*my pre-halftime prediction*

LA will come back before half, and close to within 5, and then lead after 3, by 5, and then win by 12.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What the hell does Horry think he's doing?! We're trying to get the lead down to 4 and he's trying to show off his passing. Too bad he's a horrible passer.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Do I root for the T-Wolves to win or lose?


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I wish ABC would quit staying on that Free Flight Camera so much. I am getting motion sickness!!!!

Right now I am just happy Portland is in the game going into the half.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> I wish ABC would quit staying on that Free Flight Camera so much. I am getting motion sickness!!!!
> 
> Right now I am just happy Portland is in the game going into the half.


I wouldn't mind it if it wasn't DURING some of the plays.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind it if it wasn't DURING some of the plays.


I kinda like watching the plays develop.

The one thing i did like (and a lot of other people didn't) is when they'd slow down the live feed into slow mo for dunks. They did it with a Qyntel layup against the lakers during the first game against the lakers.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> I kinda like watching the plays develop.
> 
> The one thing i did like (and a lot of other people didn't) is when they'd slow down the live feed into slow mo for dunks. They did it with a Qyntel layup against the lakers during the first game against the lakers.


actually, as it turns out..it wasn't ABC who slowed the video down..Qyntel was just having a "stoner" moment...:laugh:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> 
> 
> actually, as it turns out..it wasn't ABC who slowed the video down..Qyntel was just having a "stoner" moment...:laugh:


hahahaha

(espn)


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> 
> 
> I kinda like watching the plays develop.
> ...


I was one of the ones that did NOT like it. It is altering reality and the audio was out of sync. Replays are when you should use the slow motion, not live, IMO.

I like the free flight camera for many things but not game coverage. They move the camera too much for game coverage.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

SHEED T'd up. UGH.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> SHEED T'd up. UGH.


thats one thing I won't miss if he's traded.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> 
> 
> I was one of the ones that did NOT like it. It is altering reality and the audio was out of sync. Replays are when you should use the slow motion, not live, IMO.
> ...


I remember earlier last decade they installed a wire cam thing that lined the sidelines and could come up behind the player sometimes. i thought that was cool.

I'm all for anything that gets away from the standard view.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Portland needs to figure out a way to lose this game.


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

I believe the refs could find a way to put Kobe on the line if L.A. gave him the ball in the locker room.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> Portland needs to figure out a way to lose this game.


they will. don't fret.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> I believe the refs could find a way to put Kobe on the line if L.A. gave him the ball in the locker room.


It does make you wonder when Kobe gets fouled, and then at the other end, a player looks like he gets fouled the same, and nothing.

Of course, it doesn't hurt that Kobe is a dagger at the line, and now it's the 4th, and he'll be a dagger behind the line.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Tolbert said..*

"Make Kobe hit a couple in a row" from the floor.

Yah, thats what we need to do. Let Kobe get hot and score 20+ in the 4th. Good idea Tolbert!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Tolbert said..*

and that, my friends, is why I hate kobe.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*His name is kobe bryant*

and that is why he is the best all around player in the league..

where is the kobe stopper??:grinning:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*I don't give a *****

Why do we go to the hole attack,post up for only a small amount of the game,then when the gmae is on the line jack up damn jump shots, we have Ruben taking way too many shtos and Sheed, right here and now I want him gone for someone who will freaking demand the ball in the post and lead us to victory. I'm tired of this Sheed has the talent of KG and Duncan but doesn't use it,if you don't use it you're no better then Mark freaking Madsen. If we do lose this game,we deserve it. We have played immensely stupid, fouling Kobe on jump shots, arguing with the officials, and quite possibly the worst open court decision making plays I have seen in a long time.

I am furious,they give us a taste of what they could be then they take it away. Pisses me off:upset: :upset: !


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*well, here starts the LA run...*

we'll be down by 10 before we know it.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> 
> 
> It does make you wonder when Kobe gets fouled, and then at the other end, a player looks like he gets fouled the same, and nothing.


 Did you see Rasheed hold down George's arm after the loose ball, letting Bonzi score?? I guess not.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> 
> Did you see Rasheed hold down George's arm after the loose ball, letting Bonzi score?? I guess not.


actually I did see that, and I commented on it to my pappy.

btw, I love your Peter Vescay quote. It's soooooo true.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Only in Portland...*

ugh..


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*We're not playing too well*

but these refs are atrocious. damon got raped on that last play,bt of course no foul but when shaq is leaning over dael to tip a rebound, always he gets away with that junk.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

endorsement of Sheed staying next year by way of a three pointer.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*wow*

Wallace, HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE shot.

you might overshadow Kobes unstoppable quarter.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*please...basketball gods..*

I ask you...

please....


I beg you...



please.....



we won't mind being swept out of the playoffs against anyone else if you please....



please....



don't let them hit a 3 to win it or a 2 to tie it...


please.........


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*I can't watch or listen...*

eek!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Another thread on the game*

We need one more thread on the same game.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Saved by an angel*

I was screaming at the top of my lungs for Damon to pass that damn ball, somehow it got out to Sheed and BUTTAH!:yes:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: please...basketball gods..*

thank you basketball gods!



> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> I ask you...
> 
> please....
> ...


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

How about a big thank you to Sheed for FINALLY taking some big gmae shots and drilling them!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

THE CURSE OF ABM IS DEAD!!!!

:rbanana:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*The Dark ones heard my freind*

The Dark ones heard, and answered your plea my freind


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

notice how abc didn't mention once during the game that our best player was out.

*Minnesota better watch out... Pip be comin' for them.*


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> THE CURSE OF ABM IS DEAD!!!!
> 
> :rbanana:


:gbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> notice how abc didn't mention once during the game that our best player was out.
> 
> *Minnesota better watch out... Pip be comin' for them.*


Sorry, you are wrong. They mentioned it in the pregame show and during the early minutes of the game.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: The Dark ones heard my freind*



> Originally posted by <b>hasoos</b>!
> The Dark ones heard, and answered your plea my freind


yes, I know. BUt I believe it cost us a sweep in the first round.

But I don't mind.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap Shaughnessy</b>!
> :gbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :rbanana:


sheed for three?








BOOOOMMMMMMM


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry, you are wrong. They mentioned it in the pregame show and during the early minutes of the game.


I only heard it during the pregame show, not during the game. Sorry


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> 
> 
> I only heard it during the pregame show, not during the game. Sorry


Your point is correct. They should have mentioned it down the stretch. It was an important storyline.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> 
> 
> Your point is correct. They should have mentioned it down the stretch. It was an important storyline.


Shaq or Kobe is out and it would be the biggest asterisk ever mentioned by Tolbert and Walton but Pippen is out and he gets a whisper. I think Pip is just as important as Kobe or Shaq is to LA


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> 
> sheed for three?
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that that picture is of the turnaround J he had before the three-ball.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> 
> 
> Shaq or Kobe is out and it would be the biggest asterisk ever mentioned by Tolbert and Walton but Pippen is out and he gets a whisper. I think Pip is just as important as Kobe or Shaq is to LA


You are right. Walton and Tolbert are too busy arguing for them to give us a valid point or storyline - Nessler has his hands full and honestly, the content of the broadcast suffers.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> 
> 
> You are right. Walton and Tolbert are too busy arguing for them to give us a valid point or storyline - Nessler has his hands full and honestly, the content of the broadcast suffers.


I think had Tolbert not been there, the broadcast would be much better. Had Walton not been there (and Tolbert instead) it would have better. Combined, it's not a great combo.

But than again, I got tired of the Jones and Walton show too.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> Did you see Rasheed hold down George's arm after the loose ball, letting Bonzi score?? I guess not.


... I saw that, but thought they should have called Horry for cracking Wallace across the arms to dislodge the ball in the first place. I don't know how anyone can debate that Kobe gets 5 star treatment from the refs. It extends well past his homecourt. He grabs and holds on D, pushes off on offense with complete immunity, and if the defender brushes him he's going to the line. Must be nice...

STOMP


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that that picture is of the turnaround J he had before the three-ball.


It was in the first quarter, not the 3 pointer with 3 seconds left.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> 
> 
> ... I saw that, but thought they should have called Horry for cracking Wallace across the arms to dislodge the ball in the first place. I don't know how anyone can debate that Kobe gets 5 star treatment from the refs. It extends well past his homecourt. He grabs and holds on D, pushes off on offense with complete immunity, and if the defender brushes him he's going to the line. Must be nice...
> ...


I disagree, Kobe doesn't get as many calls as other people do...Paul Pierce is far less agressive but he averages more FT's...


Congratulations to you guys. Good Game.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> I disagree, Kobe doesn't get as many calls as other people do...Paul Pierce is far less agressive but he averages more FT's...


I think thats something to do with a little green man.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> I disagree, Kobe doesn't get as many calls as other people do...Paul Pierce is far less agressive but he averages more FT's...


Paul Pierce is an offensive monster, who is (IMO) every bit as agressive a scorer as there is in the league. He's got a different way of getting it done then Kobe though. He gets alot of his foul trips from pump faking his man up and drawing body contact on his jumper, where as it seems to me that Kobe usually just rises and shoots with his fine jumper. Pierce works his way to the line to get his points, while Kobe is trying to beat his man from the floor. He clearly also benefits from the "star" calls. Did you know his jersey is by far the #1 selling one this year? Anyways, I don't see him nearly matching the grabbing and holding on D, or the hooking and pushoffs on the other end that Kobe regualrly does. Bryant plays very physical ball, and his man isn't permitted to respond in kind, thats basicly all I'm saying... are you still disagreeing?

STOMP


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Ok, I am back from the game.

Woo Hoo!! That was the best live game in a long time. Two minutes before it ended, I said to my significant other, no matter who wins, this has been a great game. Course it turned out even better with the win for the good guys.

As for the protestors, I didn't see any, but I didn't circle the arena before going in.

There were waaaay too many Laker fans in attendance. Seemed like more than last year. What's up with that bandwagon garbage?

Well Sheed got the Tech I was worried about, and sucked Mo into getting one as well. But on this day anyway, Sheed partly made amends by hitting the game winner.

My impressions were that overall, the Blazers very much outplayed the Lakers. They passed better, penetrated better and more often, defended the glass better, ran their offense better, and defended better. There were long stretches where the Blazers took the Lakers out of their offense and they were scrambling.

So why was it a close game? 
1) Shaq and Kobe both had very solid games. Neither were incredible, but both made a lot of nice shots/moves, as you expect, and kept them in reach. If fact a lot of the shots they took were the ones the Blazers defense WANTED them to take. So if they make them you have to live with it.
2) Times when the points came tough. There were a couple of stretches where the Blazers broke down on offense and didn't seem to know what they wanted to run. There also was a stretch where McInnis and Zach missed 2 shots each that were open, close looks that they normally knock down at a high percentage. That let the Lakers back in the game.
3) The officiating seemed at the arena (don't know how it came across on TV) to be very much leaning toward the Lakers. I was wondering if the "home court advantage" was to the Lakers in the Rose Garden. I saw the Blazers posting up plenty and attacking the basket often - Bonzi, DA and Ruben. So the line about "the agressor getting the calls" or "jump shooting teams don't get calls" DOES NOT apply here. Shaq made his post moves and got calls he deserved and drew a couple of ticky-tacks that should have been no calls. Blazers go into the paint, get mauled and sometimes get the call. Sometimes not. No ticky-tacks, thank-you. This seems to be what set Sheed off. Kobe makes his moves and got calls he deserved and drew several ticky-tack calls. Not so on the other end. Tell me I am wrong here and I didn't see it right. At least there wasn't any annoying flopping by either team.


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

I only caught the last minute or two of the game but what I saw was incredible! Couple of observations:

1) Kobe may aspire to be the greatest player in the league but he is completely classless. The finger to the mouth thing was something you'd have never seen from the likes of Jordan, Bird, Magic etc.

2) Rasheed hit some huge shots; here's hoping he can keep himself motivated.

3) I've still got a mountain full of reservations about this team but the little I saw was very positive.


----------



## lazlo (Feb 18, 2003)

No one has mentiones it, but I would like to know your opinion on Sabonis' contribution to the game.

I think that, although he got 5 fouls in just 16 minutes, he made his presence felt on the court. With him there, Shaq got no dunks and I believe (I am not 100% sure) got no rebounds. On Ofense Shaq had to work his butt off to get a basket, nad I have to admit he made some incrdible moves, especially that scoop shot.

Sabas plays Shaq much better than most people think. Now that he (Sabas) weighs way over 300 pounds (don't know why the NBA still says he weighs 292) he holds Shaq pretty good and, more importantly, with Sabas on the court, Shaq cannot be idle in the paint waiting to help out, block shots and get rebounds. I still think Sabas is not well exploited on offense.

Am I too much of a die hard Sabonis fan?


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lazlo</b>!
> Am I too much of a die hard Sabonis fan?


Hey...It is IMPOSSIBLE to be too much of a die-hard Sabonis fan!!!!! 

I looked at the NBA.com game log and you are absolutely right. According to that record of the game, Shaq did not dunk or get any rebounds while Sabonis was playing. Interesting!

I didn't see or hear the game and only was able to follow live stats through the first half, so I was very pleased afterwards to look at the box and the log and see how well Sabonis had done. 

You're assessment of how Sabonis throws Shaq off his regular game is correct. Sabonis guards him as well or better than anyone else but forces him to come outside. Shaq still gets his points, but he has to work for them maybe just a little bit more and when he misses he isn't grabbing his own offensive rebound and turning around and jamming it. 

Sabonis can't play a lot of minutes, but he is effective when he is in there. Even with his shooting slump of late, he is ranked 9th in the NBA for efficiency/48 min. Yesterday, of course, he went 4/4. (And guess what......no hooks. :| ) Even in limited minutes, Sabonis still plays at a remarkable level.

Still Shaq has to make his "sissy" remarks about Sabonis.....and that is just Shaq. I doubt very much that when Shaq is 38 he is still playing and making an impact against the best current center in the game. 

Sabonis stands taller than Shaq----and it isn't just the difference between 7'1 and 7'3.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I just got my computer back from the shop and have not read this entire thread yet..... so this may have been chatted about already... (my apologies if it has)


While the nation was watching for a hot Kobe to take the 3 pt shot..... I was having flashbacks and thinking Horry would take it.....

Did anyone else have this sinking feeling on the last play... when Horry was on the floor and the Lakers down by 2 ?????


but hey. we won.....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

nice win!!


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Watched the game on tape last night after being out of town for several days. I have a number of observations:

1) This was a great win by the Blazers. LA shoots 51% from the field, gets 41 FTA (as compared to the 18 that Portland got), Shaq and Kobe each score 36, AND the game comes down to who can hit the clutch shots in the last minute - and the Blazers win. That's a big win over one of the hottest teams in the league right now (did you see what the Lakers did to Sacramento and Dallas last week?)

2) Maurice needs to institute another "no complaining to the referees" policy.

3) Didn't the Blazers look their best when DA and Bonzi were driving to the basket? And when there was interior passing? IOW, when the Blazers were doing their work in the paint.

4) I liked that Rasheed got a fair amount of post-up opportunities. Unfortunately, I fear that the game only further solidified in his mind the idea of "why should I post up when I get fouled and don't get the calls?" Whether it's true or not, it's what he thinks and needs to be overcome.

5) When did Bill Walton join the PR staff of the Lakers? I've heard him in the past being slightly biased towards them, but that was ridiculous yesterday. If I had only heard his comments, I would have assumed that the Lakers were blowing the Blazers out. "Perfect execution of the offense" - right before Kobe bricks a jump shot." "No movement by the Blazer offense" - right before Bonzi gets a pass and lays it in. And my all-time favorite: "The initiation of the contact by Bonzi Wells cannot be overcome by the brilliant strength and power of Shaq." It might sound like a compliment to the Blazers, but take a closer look - it's not. Hey - guess what, Bill? The Lakers lost!

6) Yeah, there were a good number of Laker fans in the Rose Garden, but in the 4th quarter, that seemed to only encourage the Blazer fans to be even louder. They seemed louder to me than they have in other recent TV games. Am I off on this? Or did others notice the same thing?

Anyway, at this point in the season, any and every win is a good thing. Let's just hope that the Blazers can keep the momentum moving forward.


----------



## lazlo (Feb 18, 2003)

@ crazy from Idaho

Happy you are a big Sabonis fan too. Whenever you want to exchange thoughts on him, you know where I am.

By the way, you mention that Shaq, at 38, won't be playing like this. You are missing something. How about if Shaq, at age 22 had broken his achiles heel and when on the recovery process he falls from the stairs and breaks it again forcing him for the rest of his carrer to hold most of his weight with the good leg, which is not that good anymore due to that very circumstance? As I say, Sabonis plays ball with just half a leg.

@ trader bob

I honestly did not expect Horry to take the shot. Kobe had been pretty hot for most of the second half and odds were the ball was going to him. Besides, he had made a couple of clutch shots (Memphis, Phoenix) that had won the game for LA. I guess Kobe was feeling too confident not to take the shot. What I did think was that they could use Kobe as a decoy and lob a pass to Shaq down low and let him take that shot.

Go Blazers!!


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

That photo can't be a picture of Sheed taking his second to last shot. Sheed's second to last shot was over Shaq not Horry. And what a shot it was! Boy, it's real fun to read this thread after the fact. Some of you all are calling for Sheed's head in the middle of the game and reaming him out for not demanding the ball down the stretch. LOL!!! Yeah Sheed!!!! Sheed for three, money! And I love it when Hap is sure we're about to go down 10. The one thing I thought interesting was when Hap, you didn't want the Lakers to score two. That was all I wanted. I was like "By all means, show them the way to the basket for an easy two and get out of their way, just don't foul and don't give them a three."

Can you believe Sheed left Horry to guard Kobe??? Horry was wide open with his hands out to except the game winning pass with 1.9 secs left. Thank GOODNESS Kobe didn't make the pass.

Horry was so pissed when Kobe shot it.

Go Blazers


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

A friend of mine down here in LA told me a month ago that the Lakers have "proven" this season that they own the Blazers. I laughed at him and he really couldn't understand why. Then I pointed out to him that the Lakers have played so much better at home than they have on the road this year in general. My point was that he was using the two victories in LA as evidence of "dominance", while forgetting about the loss on the road. Then Sunday, the Lakers have to play the Blazers on the road again and guess what? They lose again.

Game #1 - Portland is up by 23 after 3 quarters. The Lakers cut that in half but still lose by 12.

Game #2 - Portland is up by 2 after 3 quarters. The Lakers force overtime and win by 3.

Game #3 - Portland is up by 3 after 3 quarters. The Lakers play great in the final quarter and win by 8.

Game #4 - Portland is up by 5 after 3 quarters. The Lakers make a push and catch up, but Sheed's two big shots in the final minute gives Portland the 2 point victory.


Do you see a pattern here? Portland outplays the Lakers for 3 quarters, then the Lakers outplay the Blazers in the 4th. That's why Sunday's victory is so big, IMO. The Blazers showed that even if they fell into their normal pattern, it didn't ensure a Laker victory. That THEY, not the Lakers, could make the clutch shots at the end to win the game.

BTW, this has been the pattern of nearly every Blazer-Laker game played over the last 4 years. There have been exceptions, of course, but it's amazing how many of those games have fallen into this pattern. With the Lakers - especially in the playoffs - able to win more than lose.

So what's different this year? Well, if the teams match up (unlikely in my mind but still possible) in the playoffs, the good possibility that Portland, not LA, would have HCA for 4 games instead of the other way around. LA just isn't the same team on the road this year.

Finally, I got a big laugh yesterday at some of the Lakers' intimations that the Blazers' win was due to some "miracle" (their word, not mine). This from the team that defended Horry's 3-pointer against the Kings last year as "skill not luck". Please, show some consistency.....


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>
> Can you believe Sheed left Horry to guard Kobe??? Horry was wide open with his hands out to except the game winning pass with 1.9 secs left. Thank GOODNESS Kobe didn't make the pass.
> 
> Horry was so pissed when Kobe shot it.
> ...


It's amazing that Horry played 32 minutes and took zero shots. I wonder if Kobe thought about that in the split second that he had to make a decision and wondered if Horry might be "too cold" to make the key shot.

Plus, with Patterson guarding him, might some of the old "Kobe-stopper" smack have encouraged him to try to prove something? He definitely tried to get Patterson to jump on his head fake - maybe trying to draw a foul that would have resulted in 3 FT's?

Or did he just not see that Horry was open? Or did he just make up his mind that he was going to take the shot no matter what?

I guess we'll never know.

BTW, I think it's hilarious to hear some of the sports talk radio about this very subject down here. Guys are calling in saying that the play should have been designed for Horry. Why do I believe that if Horry had missed the shot, they would be calling in to say that the play should have been designed for Kobe?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Suggesting that Kobe should have passed the ball to Horry once Sheed started cheating over is unrealistic IMO because Wallace played it perfect. First he clogged the lane between them preventing a pass, then he helped out once Kobe was committed to shooting. I don't think there was enough time to wrap it around Wallace and then for Horry to catch and shoot. If he did try this, likely Wallace would have deflected it. If I was to critique a Laker on that play it would be Horry for being too close to Kobe therebye allowing Wallace to double and effect Bryant's shot.

STOMP


----------

